# DEADPOOL will be available on Blu-ray and DVD May 10



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> DEADPOOL COMES TO BLU-RAY AND DVD MAY 10TH
> (WITH MAXIMUM EFFORT)
> Hold onto your chimichangas, folks. From the studio that brought you all 3 Taken films comes DEADPOOL, the block-busting, fourth-wall-breaking masterpiece about Marvel Comics’ sexiest anti-hero: me! Go deep inside (I love that) my origin story...typical stuff...rogue experiment, accelerated healing powers, horrible disfigurement, red spandex, imminent revenge. Directed by overpaid tool Tim Miller, and starring God’s perfect idiot Ryan Reynolds, Ed Skrein, Morena Baccarin, T.J. Miller and Gina Carano, DEADPOOL is a giddy slice of awesomeness packed with more twists than my enemies’ intestines and more action than prom night. Amazeballs!
> 
> ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike, do you know what audio format the Bluray is being released in?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

no confirmation just yet


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> no confirmation just yet


 Ok, just curious because I'm buying this regardless but hoping for Atmos.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Aaaaaand, Deadpool is now available on Digital HD, so enjoy it if you're wanting to get a head start on the DVD or Blu-ray or 4K release

You can click HERE to get it at Amazon


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Great movie!!


----------



## albe (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## shawnlim (May 3, 2016)

Aww, finally, the long wait. Will visit the store just get it from Amazon this weekend then.
Hopefully it is going to be a good movie. :smile:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

if you like lots of dirty jokes and bloody superhero fights, then you'll love "Deadpool"


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am looking forward to getting my copy today!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Just left BB with mine!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Picked up my 4K UHD copy as well. Woo Hoo!


----------



## shawnlim (May 3, 2016)

Well I just hope the fight is good and the movie will be engaging.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Anybody watched it yet? If so what did you think?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Whoa, what a good movie. It had to have humor or it would be a beast of a film. I dug it the most.


----------

